# Guns and Hoses Rules and Entry Forms



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Rules and Entry forms for the Guns and Hoses Tournament are online

http://www.mbtdivers.com/G&H2012%20entry%20rules.pdf


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Tournament is right around the corner, and you can now register online!

http://www.saveadive.com/2012-Guns-...C6FD87FD152748CDBD79720C3F5C4260.qscstrfrnt05

Give us a call with Questions
Jim
MBT Divers
(850) 455-7702


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

in.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Alyssa and I are in. Can't wait!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you going to have the raffles like you did last year or is it top 3 sizes in each species? It didn't look like it but I thought I would ask anyways.


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm in! gonna be fun:thumbup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

jer4011 said:


> Are you going to have the raffles like you did last year or is it top 3 sizes in each species? It didn't look like it but I thought I would ask anyways.


Top three places in each species will win...we do have enough prizes to offer a raffle for a few lucky entrants, each participant that weighs a fish or turns in lion fish will be entered for the raffle.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Evensplit said:


> Top three places in each species will win...we do have enough prizes to offer a raffle for a few lucky entrants, each participant that weighs a fish or turns in lion fish will be entered for the raffle.


Ok, so let me try to make this stupid simple..... if you don't weigh a fish, you don't get a raffle ticket right? 

1 fish = 1 ticket or can we buy more tickets?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm finally gonna get to shoot this thing! Can we pick up tanks at the meeting friday? Or get them early that morning?


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Paid my dues today first time looking forward to it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll be by on Friday for the meeting to pick up my tanks, shaft for my gun, and pay the entry fee.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

can spectators buy food at the weigh-in?


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like it may be a little rough saturday. marine forecast says building to 3-5 feet. but! they have been wrong before.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

reefcreature said:


> looks like it may be a little rough saturday. marine forecast says building to 3-5 feet. but! they have been wrong before.


:thumbup:Sounds like a blast!!! Can't wait:thumbsup:!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You will not catch me out there in 3-5' sea. If the forecast holds through tomorrow like this, I may be out. 

When they throw in a 1-2 forecast in the middle of two days that have rough seas, I am skeptical. When they throw in a forecast of 3-5' when the other days around that day are 1-2', I am skeptical. 

But when the day before is calling for 2-4 and the day after Sat is calling for 3-5 as well, you can bet one thing, IT"S GOING TO BE ROUGH.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

ruh roh


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll shoot them in the bay, if I have to!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

FenderBender said:


> I'll shoot you my #'s for them in the bay, if I have to!


Thanks guy!


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

3. 6 consecutive hours without small craft warnings issued by the National Weather Service constitute a valid tournament.​ 
I don't know?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

If tomorrow looks anything like today it will not be any fun.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Plattinum said:


> 3. 6 consecutive hours without small craft warnings issued by the National Weather Service constitute a valid tournament.​
> 
> I don't know?


Man, how bad would it suck put on your big boy panties and tuff it out all day, just to find out there has been a small craft warning all day?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Watch for an announcement on the tournament following the 16:30 update from NOAA. 

Jim


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Just sayin...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Not so much the seas that bother me. It's the thunderstorms that are predicted. If you are near one of them, the seas are going to be even worse. And worse than 3-5 is sinking size seas


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea. That's the part that bothers me too. Those squalls can make you "evaluate life."


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Saturday
Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming south 15 to 20 knots in the afternoon. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Numerous showers and thunderstorms 80%

LAST WEEKEND WAS 1' TO 2' SHOULD HAVE LEFT IT THEN JUST SAYIN:whistling:


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Hoping they postpone it. I was looking forward to it but just not a good for my little boat or my back.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

TONER said:


> Saturday
> Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming south 15 to 20 knots in the afternoon. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Numerous showers and thunderstorms 80%
> 
> LAST WEEKEND WAS 1' TO 2' SHOULD HAVE LEFT IT THEN JUST SAYIN:whistling:


But Clay couldn't make it last weekend.:whistling:


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Evensplit said:


> But Clay couldn't make it last weekend.:whistling:


Me either, this weekend is perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> But Clay couldn't make it last weekend.:whistling:


He's gonna miss the weigh-in anyway.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> He's gonna miss the weigh-in anyway.


 Poor clay!

NOAA 12:00 update

1200 PM CDT FRI JUN 8 2012
GULF COASTAL WATERS DESTIN TO PASCAGOULA OUT 60 NM
SEAS ARE GIVEN AS SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT...WHICH IS THE AVERAGE
HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST 1/3 OF THE WAVES. INDIVIDUAL WAVES MAY BE
MORE THAN TWICE THE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT.
GMZ650-655-082200-
COASTAL WATERS FROM PENSACOLA FL TO PASCAGOULA MS OUT 20 NM-
COASTAL WATERS FROM DESTIN TO PENSACOLA FL OUT 20 NM-
1200 PM CDT FRI JUN 8 2012

*SMALL CRAFT SHOULD EXERCISE CAUTION*


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

*drumroll* Based upon the Noon update from NOAA it has been determined that for safety reasons the 2012 "Guns and Hoses" tournament will be moved to next Saturday, June 16.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool, better safe than sorry!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool, didn't feel like working. just wanted to have fun. better to play it safe:thumbsup:


----------

